# GandF trailers



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with these trailers or the company?

http://www.gandftrailers.com


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

I had the hinges and cross brace reinforced on a ramp. I dealt directly with the owner and it was reasonably priced and quality work. Though this was about twelve years ago. As far as the new trailers go, I always thought they had too many parts, things that could break or go wrong. However I was trailer shopping last year and noticed the used ones were all in very good shape which I think speaks to quality. Consider also Heacock trailers located out by Griffith Park. Also very good quality.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've thought about the Heacock but their website is severely outdated. There are not any good pictures of their trailers inside and out. Then I found their Facebook page, the same story. No good pictures to get an idea about the different models etc...
I'd think that if I wanted to sell trailers I'd do a better job of putting them out there.
That said I see where the GandF trailers might have a lot of parts, but for the price 
they seem nice. The used ones I've seen on crags list are all in great condition. 
I also see a lot of Logan two horse straight loads on craigslist but can't find any decent new ones that aren't gooseneck. Or not enough pictures as well.I guess the search continues...


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

When I saw a Heacock I couldn't afford, I went hunting for one I could buy. They have extra height inside, roomy. Heavy duty ramp and no vertical bar at the back so when loading a mare and foal or a green horse you can pull the stall divider to the side and the whole back end opens up. There is a chest bar up front and butt bar in the back which adjusts for size of horse. There is also a full size escape door and I can stand next to my horse while he eats from a hay net hung over a triangle top which is part of the front load tack compartment which I can actually stand up in to change clothes while saddles are stashed below. It is a clever design. But like you said, they are very hard to find. Good luck. Don't think you can go wrong with either one of those.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

I like the Heacock trailers I have seen. I almost bought a used one but decided to wait.
I researched the company and they have a low rating for customer satisfaction. One person even claims to have put money down to have a trailer made and they have not done so or returned the money. This makes me worry. I don't think I would buy from them.
GandF I like their trailers but think my horse would do better with a slant load. And like you said they have a lot of parts. I really do like that the ramp is wider near the door. This seems like it would be better for the horses. 
And over all for what you get this company seems to put out a nice product at a lower price. 
So far I am liking the simplicity of a slant load along with the fact that my horses who have not trailered very much if at all would easier learn to get in and out with an open slant.


----------

